
What happens when you enter your credit card number online? - Libertatea
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/06/online_credit_card_security_the_rsa_algorithm_prime_numbers_and_pierre_fermat.html
======
adamrb
The article is misleading/false.

Asymmetric crypto in SSL is used to exchange a symmetric key (shared secret),
which is then used to encrypt traffic. So your credit card is not encrypted
using public key crypto as described in the article.

Source: <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6101#section-6.2>

